# Got Carving skills? This man does for sure



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.viralnova.com/tree-trunk-carving/

What A Man Did With This Tree Trunk Will Blow Your Mind. Whatever Youâ€™re Thinkingâ€¦Itâ€™s Better.

One tree, four years of work and an indescribable amount of talent: thatâ€™s what it took to create this incredible masterpiece. A famous Chinese wood carver chopped down a single tree and tirelessly worked on it for over four years to make this piece. Your jaw will hit the floor when you see what he created.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Holy Moly!


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

HOLY!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't see any reason to cut down a nice tree like that-Just my opinion.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

Court said:


> Don't see any reason to cut down a nice tree like that-Just my opinion.


x2


----------

